# Cash in banks



## letin (11 Sep 2011)

Due to the current economic climate and the ever increasing strain on the banking system within Ireland, what would people suggest to do with cash currently in banks in Ireland?

I have close to €100,000 in savings, and am quite concerned that if Ireland defaults or revalue sovereign debt is needed that any money within the banks are at risk.

Can you please advise what risks I am facing housing 100k in a bank, and advise what routes I can take to safeguard my savings. Ie/ Complete cash withdrawl? Switch to government savings (Prizebonds)? Etc?

Any guidance/advise very much appreciated


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Sep 2011)

covered extensively in existing threads.


----------

